# Foster Pictures!



## Tiliqua

Figured I'd start a thread and add pics of the current fosters if I get cute ones!

Just a note - my cats are very, very used to strange new kitties (and great with them) and most of the fosters I get are used to other cats. I don't do standard introductions, I just go by how the cats are. This doesn't mean that it is ok to skip the normal, slow introductions! Also, all fosters are up to date on shots and have no health issues, same as my cats.

Just got two new ones a couple hours ago. Kumba just had part of his tail amputated due to frostbite and Sarah was beaten up by another cat and needed a safe, quiet place for a little while. Sarah will get the run of the place and Kumba will be in a spare room while we are away as he'll have to have a cone on when not supervised until stitches come out. 

Sarah has had a meal and checked out the house and met the other cats - she is a bit hissy (for good reason) but my cats don't even hiss at new cats anymore. She is now hanging out on the couch, watching TV with the boyfriend. He really likes her.



And Kumba is reading in the spare room with me (so he can have the cone off). Well, he's napping and purring while I read. Aries is hanging out iwth us too.

Kumba and Aries meeting:


And Kumba:


----------



## Marcia

Oh, poor guy! Look at this tail!! How sad to be so terribly cold that they have to amputate part of your tail! Poor baby. How wonderful of you to take them in. Funny how your cats are so accepting right off the bat. So you don't bother to separate newbies from the home cats? You just put them in together from the start? I knew a woman once that fostered and she said she didn't have the time or the space to do slow introductions. I always thought she was brave.


----------



## Tiliqua

Marcia said:


> Funny how your cats are so accepting right off the bat. So you don't bother to separate newbies from the home cats? You just put them in together from the start? I knew a woman once that fostered and she said she didn't have the time or the space to do slow introductions. I always thought she was brave.


It depends totally on the fosters - I sometimes do slow intos (I just didn't want anyone new reading this to think that you can just throw a couple cats together and expect them to be friends). I know that my cats won't have an issue at all, but I don't want to stress the fosters out or have them not find litter boxes / too scared to eat. So I take it case by case. 

I seem to get mostly fosters with behavioral issues or ones very, very scared of humans, but most are coming from a pet store or a stray environment where there were with a lot of other cats. So I think my cats almost help the fosters settle in and show them the ropes a bit. But I have two spare rooms that I can separate fosters in, so I just give them a few hours alone with food, water and litter and then see what I think. I have the time and resources to do slow intros, I just usually find that friendly cats help the fosters settle in quicker. 

Kumba will be mostly alone until the cone comes off, but right now he is asleep on the bed and Aries is asleep not too far from him. Aries is especially wonderful with other cats, he already groomed Sarah a bit.


----------



## Marcia

I was very close last week to taking in two fosters but thankfully because of my Craigslist postings they both got adopted! Such wind in my sails. 

I met a little old cutie yesterday that has been playing on my heart strings that has a severe allergy going on. They want to give her a steroid shot to ease her misery and I'm thinking of bringing her home and starting her on a raw or very limited diet. She is eaten up with scabs and looks miserable with her constant scratching. I have my safe room all set up nicely - kind of like a Taj Mahal for kitties so I'm anxious to use it. She is in a female colony so gets along with other cats and is VERY affectionate - seems to crave it above and beyond playing. I think she is a senior.......


----------



## Heather72754

Oh what sweeties these two are Tiliqua! Poor Sarah, no wonder she is scared, like you said. That is so heartwarming that Aries groomed her so soon after her arrival. He really does have a knack for knowing just what a new cat needs doesn't he? What a doll. I can't believe your resident cats are so accepting, that is amazing. My original girl is still hissing at Mystique 3 months later (although much less) and she is DEFINITELY not keen on Sunny, poor boy. I would give anything if they acted like yours, although I'll take what I have over what some people have to deal with. 



Marcia said:


> I was very close last week to taking in two fosters but thankfully because of my Craigslist postings they both got adopted! Such wind in my sails.


Yay!! How awesome Marcia!!



Marcia said:


> I met a little old cutie yesterday that has been playing on my heart strings. I think she is a senior.......


Of COURSE she is a senior - something tells me this girl is going to be making a road trip in her near future. :wink


----------



## Tiliqua

Marcia said:


> I met a little old cutie yesterday that has been playing on my heart strings that has a severe allergy going on. They want to give her a steroid shot to ease her misery and I'm thinking of bringing her home and starting her on a raw or very limited diet. She is eaten up with scabs and looks miserable with her constant scratching. I have my safe room all set up nicely - kind of like a Taj Mahal for kitties so I'm anxious to use it. She is in a female colony so gets along with other cats and is VERY affectionate - seems to crave it above and beyond playing. I think she is a senior.......


Aww - poor sweetie! I'd be very curious to see if a limited ingredient diet could fix it. Sounds awful.

She sounds like the perfect Taj Mahal candidate!


----------



## Tiliqua

Heather72754 said:


> Oh what sweeties these two are Tiliqua! Poor Sarah, no wonder she is scared, like you said. That is so heartwarming that Aries groomed her so soon after her arrival. He really does have a knack for knowing just what a new cat needs doesn't he? What a doll. I can't believe your resident cats are so accepting, that is amazing.


My cats are odd - Aries likes kittens too, I'm not sure he would do so well if he was trying to survive on his own! He'd probably try to groom and befriend mice and squirrells. Orion just wants to play, so he can be a bit overwhelming for a new cat but once he engages them in play it really, really helps the timid ones overcome fear.

Kumba seems very happy just to take it easy and purr and roll around while I read, so he'll mostly be by himself or Aries can join if he wants. Sarah is very timid but exploring and seems ok - she was by herself all night because I wasn't sure she knew where the litter boxes were but she'll be out during the day. Hopefully she will start playing soon, she could use it!


----------



## Heather72754

Yes, it always does my heart good to see them start to play. :luv To me it means they are relaxed enough to let their chasing/hunting instincts start to engage without having to be hyper vigilant to every noise/interaction around them.


----------



## Tiliqua

Sarah is doing well - she is the opposite of most of the fosters, she loves people but is scared of other cats! So she is following me around the house looking for attention but is very unsure of other cats. Everytime she runs into another cat she tenses but they pay no attention.

Here is a better photo of her - poor girl has a scratch on her nose and her tail has been broken and healed bent. She's tiny too.


----------



## Tiliqua

And meet Charms... also a tail amputation and a couple toes as well. She was in another foster home but I guess she got her cone off and chewed up her tail pretty badly so that they had to amputate more and restart the whole healing process. The foster home was not comfortable medicating cats and having her chew her tail was extremely stressful for them. Charms was also throwing up, which made quite a mess in her cone (likely due to stress). It was too much for that foster home and so now I have a pair of cone kitties.



Poor little girl, she is pretty beat up and has a bad hair cut in a lot of places! She seems very sweet though.


----------



## Tiliqua

I know this isn't the most interesting thread... but I can't help but share a couple more foster pics!

These little cone-kitties are so sweet! Kumba is just fitting in, he tried to join the cuddle fest on the bed last night and has been playing with Orion and Aries, despite the cone. He seems content and happy, despite the cone.


And little Charm is just tiny, toes gone from two feet and most of a tail gone. The last foster home said she was extremely stressed and unhappy, but it seems that most of the stress and anxiety was because the fosterer was very unsure and apprehensive of medicating her. Poor little girl has been here less than 24 hours and is very calm and seems fine (she's on anti-anxiety meds, which must help). She wanted out of the quarrantine / spare bedroom and has explored the house and made friends with the boys. She's now hanging out on my bed with me and Orion, snuggled against me and purring. Awww!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

I, for one, really enjoy these types of threads!!
It is always so heart warming to hear of the cats and kittens that are getting a chance to come out of their shells!!
I'm so happy for Kumba and Little Charm!!
How did that little girl lose her toes and tail?
I think you must be Blessed, to be able to help these needy little ones, that others can't!! :thumbup:


----------



## Tiliqua

Kumba and Charm lost tails / toes due to frostbite. Poor little kitties, alone outside in Edmonton winters!

I love having these cats, they are so sweet. I'm very lucky to be able to help them and for them to settle in so easily.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Poor babies...
Some People still don't seem to understand how animals outside, are at the mercy of the cold...
And can't always find a safe place to try and get out of cold, wet and 
wind...
Kumba and Charm are in good hands now!


----------



## Heather72754

10cats2dogs said:


> I, for one, really enjoy these types of threads!!


Same here!! I love to hear about these little mites who get a second chance because of your big heart and your resident kitties' big hearts. 

Poor Charm! I hate to say it but I would probably be in the same boat as the former foster home - I hate, hate, hate having to medicate my cats. I think I've been so lucky in having such healthy cats that when my Punky started getting sick in his old age and we started having to medicate him it was really hard. I always feel like I'm being mean to them even though logically I know I'm helping them. I get it done, but it does stress me out and because of that I'm sure it's worse on them. Anyway, thank god for people like you who can put on the big girl pants and get it done in a much better way lol.


----------



## Tiliqua

Kumba is about the happiest cat I've ever met. He hangs out on his back, purring. If a human comes near, he purrs louder. If another cat comes up, he tries to play. He's just a darling, so easy going and happy! I wonder what he went through before, that being in a cone with an itchy / sore / healing tail is just the greatest thing ever?

Charm is sweet but she'll be a bit of work. She's losing hair due to stress and the vet is concerned that she is a self mutilater... we'll see once she is healed and we can wean her off the anti-anxiety meds. She hasn't thrown up with me and seems very relaxed and curious, so I'm hoping that she just needs some love, but I'm not sure how much the relaxed part is due to the meds. Has anyone deal with cats and anxiety meds? It is Elavil (Amitriptyline). 

Heather - I think I'd be a mess if I had to medicate one of my babies. It's somehow easier with fosters as they are better off / happier here even with meds than they are before... and I don't have that same bond with them.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat

Awe! How cute are they! You're so lucky to have such awesome residents! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Hopefully someone knows of Elavil anxiety med...and how it works...
I'd say give Charm lots of scratches and pets before she starts coming off of it...it might help with the familiarity of touch already in 
place between you and her...if that makes sense...?!


----------



## Tiliqua

Poor little Charm! She is such a sweet thing - I take her cone off to feed and medicate / pill her twice a day and she is so thrilled about the NV limited ingredients wet food that I'm feeding that pills are barely noticed (I figured I'd feed limited ingredient because she had been throwing up at the last foster home - can't hurt). She can put down the better part of a 5.5 oz can by herself each meal and she is TINY! I figure she has some healing to do and she is really skinny, so she can eat all she wants.

While she is eating, I pet and brush her - she just purrs. I feel bad for cats in cones as it must be so stressful not being able to clean yourself! I'm not sure how much of this little personality that I'm getting to know is the medication though.

Kumba now has his cone off when I'm around. He's completely unconcerned with his tail - he's too busy being the happiest can in existence.


----------



## Speechie

They are so sweet looking, hope they heal up well at your place! sounds like they are relaxing!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Tiliqua, I don't know how long Charm has to go with wearing the cone, but just a thought, if you've got a gentle type brush, try brushing her when she's done eating, this mimics their own grooming cycle and she may find it soothing...


----------



## Tiliqua

Haha - 83Cats2dogs, I had the same thought. When I medicate her I feed her her favorite canned food and pet and brush her. I take the cone off too, as long as I'm watching all the time.

We had a setback today though - her cone wasn't long enough and she managed to lick one tiny area of foot... until it bled. I was working from home, so I caught it quickly - she only had about 15 mins! So that foot is rebandaged and she has a dog sized cone, where she can't even eat or drink it's so big.  So it will be a lot of work - I'll have her in the smaller cone whenever I'm around to watch her and I'll try to have her out of cones for at least a 1/2 hour twice a day to feed her, medicate her, pet her and brush her. Poor little one, it will probably be a month in a cone until she is healed completely!

The vet that works with the rescue made me angry - I have never liked him much because he seems very uncertain about his diagnosis, has poor bedside manner and never seems on top of things - you have to remind him about other conditions or other medications, when he should have just read the chart!! But today when I brought poor Charm back to have her foot rebandaged and get a larger cone he said that she is a self mutilator and will have to be on anti-anxiety meds forever.  Which is crap - she has only been on them for 2 days and they take weeks to fully kick in. Plus, she just had a bunch of amputations - of course she wants to lick them! Ugh. Poor girlie. 

Kumba remains the happiest cat in existence. He is ridiculous, you'd think I was giving the good drugs to the wrong cat!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat

Hahaha at your last sentence! At least one of them is easy lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs

That vet sounds like his brain needs a re-set!
Honestly, does he think she chewed her own toes off? Yikes!
Of course the poor little girl is going to try and get at her feet right now, they hurt! And bandages are an alien thing to them...
Poor Charm...
I know you'll do everything you can to help her feel better!!
Glad Kumba is such a happy go lucky boy!


----------



## Tiliqua

Yeah - I know! It isn't like she chewed herself up before the frostbite. It is her instinct to lick, especially when it is foreign and hurting. I have dealt with him on several occasions with fosters and I hate it - he doesn't explain things and if you ask questions he just seems confused and then annoyed, almost like you're questioning him (instead of just looking for clarification or more info). I would NEVER take my cats there, but he is cheap, gives them a discount and I'm sure he is excellent at spay / neuters. I'm almost tempted to start taking Charm to my vet and paying out of pocket if things get worse... I'm not sure if the rescue would appreciate that though...

Charm is very sweet and purry and she follows me around the house. She doesn't seem anxious or stressed, just a bit unsure and in need of love and reassurance. Even when I'm hurting her to remove bandages or pilling her, she is upset but she doesn't fight very hard.

I got a new 30 L garbage can today and it came in a BOX!! Yes, a BOX!! A big one - 3-4 cat capacity! And little Charm was in there trying to play with my boys and bumping around in her cone - she can't play very well with the cone, the surgeries and the meds, but she tries a bit!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

You're going to need to post some more pictures! !


----------



## Mitts & Tess

I'm loving this thread! I know you are going to do miracles with each of your fosters. They landed in the right home! My heart goes out to Charm. I know he is going to get the love and care he deserves! Bad start but he is in for a happy ending!

Sorry to hear about the vet you have to deal with. It makes me realize how lucky I am to be able to pick and choose my vets. Everyone is on the same page in our little group as far as vets go. 

Your fosters are lucky to have a foster mom who is very informed on cats. I'm looking forward to hearing all about their progress and how they blossom in your care. What a big heart you have.


----------



## Tiliqua

Thanks all.  I'm not the most knowledgeable but I'm learning... and that vet just matches a Royal Canin food with any condition and gives no explanations. He might be right - he might intuitively know that she will always need meds but if he can't give me any reason (and doesn't seem to care that she hasn't been on them long enough for them to fully kick in), then I have a hard time believing him.

A few pics before bed:
World's Happiest Cat


"Hi new mom. I noticed the bed fills up quickly at night, so I got here early!!"


And the little stub-tail munchkin Charm and her poor feet, complete with new blue sock! This is the smaller cone because I was watching her all evening...


----------



## 10cats2dogs

They're both PRECIOUS!!


----------



## Heather72754

Aww, Kumba is just the cutest thing ever!! Someone is going to get a fantastic loving cat in him. 

And poor little Charm - here's hoping her anxiety settles once she knows she is safe and warm. That vet sounds like a Debbie Downer and I'm betting he may be wrong after all. :-x


----------



## Tiliqua

Yeah, Kumba is awesome! He keeps trying to snuggle in between me and the boyfriend at night, but the cone is kind of annoying in your face at 3 am. So he got relocated to the foot of the bed where he cuddled with Orion.

Charm doesn't seem too anxious... We had a really good day. She spent a lot of time with me while I was working. My mom even brought a dog over but kept her on a leash and Charm came downstairs to see what was going on - no issues with the dog! We watched a movie together and had the cone off 80% of the time - I just made sure she didn't lick her two paws or tail and she groomed everywhere else and fell asleep on my lap.

I think the vet is wrong - she'll be fine as soon as she is healed!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

I'm so happy to hear Charm is 'chillin!' I think she'll be fine to!
Just needed some extra TLC!
Kumba sounds like such a little character!!


----------



## Tiliqua

Kumba is one of the boys now - it's a herd of gray tabbies, I can't tell if the one tearing by is Aries or Kumba. It doesn't help that Kumba's tail is shaved down and Aries' is wet from suckling on it!!

Charm is my little project now - she isn't leaving until she is off the to best of homes and free of meds! I have a hard time with any leaving, but she is a Gia / Karina level of special. 

Couple more pics:
Herd of gray playing:


The lockets (not a good photo, she's busy eating!).


----------



## 10cats2dogs

LOL! Herd is right! You should hear my bunch when I get home from work, they start the crazy happy zoomies and all those little feet racing around
makes it sound like I have a herd running amok!!
I love Charms lockets!
Hmmm...Gia and Karina type special...
Do I detect a possible foster failure here?!!


----------



## Tiliqua

10cats2dogs said:


> Hmmm...Gia and Karina type special...
> Do I detect a possible foster failure here?!!


If it was an option... then yes. But I'm 200% sure that I can't have more than 4 permanent residents. So I need to fix her up and get her the perfect home. 

If I had met these two before Gia and Karina... I'd be saying that I needed to find Gia and Karina a perfect home... but I can't keep them all and I love my permanent kitties.

I love the sounds of your herd greeting you when you get home!


----------



## Mitts & Tess

I think if someone could come up with a different system other than a plastic cone you could make millions. 

They are so cumbersome on animals. Plus cats and humans alike hate them cuz they cause so many problem with eating and clunking into things. 

My friends cattle dog had to wear a cone after being hit by a car and surgery. The cone left marks all over the walls. PIA


----------



## Tiliqua

Yeah - I wish there was a better option than cones. It seems so cruel. Poor little Charm, I'm spending as much time as possible with her so she can have the smaller one on or them off completely.

So I have a new dilemna with Charm - I'm out of town with work for a few days next week... The boyfriend is fine with taking care of the cats while I'm away, but he isn't comfortable pilling a cat and he isn't super comfortable with medical stuff (like cones, making sure she isn't constipated, checking her stitches and amputations to make sure they are healing...). I HATE moving her so soon, but I think it is the best option. I could get a pet sitter to come pill her twice a day, but if she has that large cone on she can't eat / drink and so 12 hours is too long to have that on at a time... The BF works and dealing with Charm plus 5 cats is a lot to ask, especially if he really isn't comfortable with that kind of thing.

My solutions is having my best friend take care of her. She has two cats and a dog, is comfortable with pilling cats and has dealt with sick kitties, and is a stay at home mom - so Charm won't be alone for more than 4-5 hours. She does have 3 kids and a hyper dog, but she has a large house and Charm can have a room to herself all the time. The kids are great with pets / cats and I'm sure the kids won't be petting her unless my friend is supervising. Because she is a foster, the rescue has to approve this... my friend filled out a foster application and so I can't see any issues... It isn't ideal but I can't exactly not work and just foster cats! The BF will have the 5 cats including Kumba (who is cone free!). I honestly don't think it will be too bad for Charm - she will get the best care and a room to herself and she is very calm right now (yeah, the meds). She hasn't once thrown up here when she was throwing up regularly at the last foster home. Poor girl has been through a lot but I trust my friend more than anyone, especially if Charm does throw up or get at her stitches or something.

Anyway, the good news is that we had another good day. She had a nap on my bed for a couple hours and has been out and about, watching and toddling around after me. I have her cone off and let her groom herself a bit and she just wants to clean in the usual routine, she doesn't focus on the stitches. Aries hangs out with her quite a bit, she seems to like either human or Aries' company.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Tiliqua,
boy, I sure can understand your dilemma...
Best friend does sound like the best option for Charm especially if she's got a safe room to be 
in...can Charm meet your friend a couple of times before you leave?
Or ask your friend for a t-shirt she's worn so Charm can get familiar with her scent...
I'll send lots of extra Prayers and Hugs next week that all goes well!


----------



## Tiliqua

A little update on these guys!

Charm stayed with my friend while I was gone and was smothered with love from her 10 year old son, who watched her diligently to allow her to have the cone off as much as possible. She was just fine in the new house.

Charm and Kumba have healed nicely - stitches are out and amputation sites are healing well. 

That silly vet that thought Charm was a self-mutilator and needing long-term (possibly forever) meds?? Well, Charm is cone free and we are weaning her off the anti-anxiety meds. She is being cat-like now that she isn't completely drugged - playing, exploring and inquisitive. And no self-mutilation - once her wounds healed she hasn't payed much attention to them. :? Shocking, I know!

We are slowly weaning her off the meds and I guess now she has to get adopted soon because my friend already has two cats (my fault!) and her son is begging her to keep Charm... so I need to find her a great home before the son drives my friend crazy! Charm also looks kind of like a cat, rather than a strange insect - cone creature. She is also 3.1 lbs and a total princess - she scares all of my cats and my friend's two cats and dog, she is definitely the dominant little one! 

Kumba... is Kumba. He plays with my cats, loves food and hangs out on his back hoping for belly rubs. Just a doll!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat

I think kumba should come live with us... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Wonderful job youve done with all of them. The vet doesn't sound like someone Id trust. Are you stuck using him?


----------



## Tiliqua

DeafDogs&Cat said:


> I think kumba should come live with us...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He has some white... not as much as you would like... and no disabilities other than a bit of tail missing and in need of a bit of a diet! But he needs a good home and loves everything!

My friend has had her dog over a few times, Kumba just finds somewhere else to be so he'd need a bit of time to get used to dogs. Charm actually is more confident around dogs, she's pretty fearless!


----------



## Tiliqua

We are stuck using that vet, unfortunately... It isn't a great situation as he is the 'better' vet from that clinic - I took a nursing cat with kittens in almost a year ago and the other vet at that practice prescribed medications that are NEVER to be used with nursing mothers. I had to take her back to see the other vet and get all different prescriptions. This clinic really is a spay / neuter place.

I think if I am dealing with medical issues I'll ask if I can use my vet clinic if they will match the prices or else I'll just not take in fosters with medical problems.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat

Tiliqua said:


> He has some white... not as much as you would like... and no disabilities other than a bit of tail missing and in need of a bit of a diet! But he needs a good home and loves everything!
> 
> My friend has had her dog over a few times, Kumba just finds somewhere else to be so he'd need a bit of time to get used to dogs. Charm actually is more confident around dogs, she's pretty fearless!


Lol. Honestly, as much as I'd like another cat, I just don't have the room. And I'm not sure if Munch would do well with another cat either... I nearly adopted a blind black girly a few months back... but I worried about having deaf and blind together. I know with dogs, it often doesn't work well and a blind kitty might have major issues with my goofy rammy crew lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiliqua

Hmmm... so I possibly get baby almost feral kitten for socialization or 32 lb obesity case... I find out tomorrow. Still have Ms Charm, trying to find her anyother foster home so I can take the more difficult cases...

Coin flip? Not sure which to hope for, cute baby kitty or 32 lbs of abuse by way of free feeding. Poor kitties!

I'll need a bigger scale than I have if it is option #2....


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Some new pics of Charm and Kumba would be awesome!


----------



## Zerafian

I see more lamps then cats 

home full of healing cats


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Tiliqua, I can't stand stand it any longer!! :what:
Do you still have Charm?
Did she find a furever home? 
Or, or, or...
Inquiring minds want, need to know!!


----------



## Tiliqua

Oops - sorry, I didn't see these earlier. 

Charm is still here - she'll be a tough one to adopt. She does have a bit on anxiety; if I go away for a few days she will start throwing up (even though either the boyfriend or the petsitter is taking great care of the cats). She is starting to really show her personality though - she is playing a bit, with toys or the boys. She is starting to make friends with the other cats (they are fine with her but not 'buddies' - she is starting to interact with them and play / sniff them). She's also sleeping on the bed at night. Charm really wants/likes to be close to me. So she is doing very well here but won't be easy to find a forever home for - she's one of the 'oddest' cats I've met.

Kumba got adopted a while back. 

No new fosters just yet - we had one other one in the last couple months but just for a couple weeks. I'm expecting another cat fairly soon but the last two that I was going to get got adopted before they went into foster care - yay!


----------



## Tiliqua

Hi all,

It's been a crazy busy summer and months since I last posted! I'm trying to read a bit and catch up, figured I'd throw some pictures up because who doesn't love cat pictures?

There have been quite a few fosters since the last ones on here, I don't have pics of all of them. I've got two fosters right now, Tickles (Mr. Tabby and white) is super shy but settled in great and is wonderful with other cats, so he's been very easy. Just got Archie (orange tabby), he was abused and had a very badly broken jaw so he's had a lot of surgeries and wheezes when he breathes, but he's mostly healthy now. He's very new here and we are still working out the kinks as he's quite aggressive to the other cats. Hopefully with slow introductions it will all work out because he is very playful and Orion and Tickles love to play!

Mr. Tickles checking out a new mouse toy:


Tickles and Gia:


Archie:




A few non-foster photos of the crew...

Aries and Orion outside:


Gia:


Savasana kitty (no idea why Aries sleeps like this, but he does all the time):


Hope all is well with everyone on here! I've got some kitten pics, I'll start a new thread as they aren't fosters.


----------



## Gandalf&Endor

Cute and adorable kitties!


----------



## spirite

Your kitties are stunning! And the two fosters are so cute. Mr Tickles (cute name!) looks like he's settled right in, and Gia seems pretty happy to have him there. It's hard to imagine Archie being aggressive. Poor little guy. Margaux was recovering from a broken jaw when I adopted her. She came through very well, but her mouth is still a little lopsided, and every now and then, she looks like she's doing the Elvis sneer. It sounds like Archie's doing well and hopefully, just some TLC will be all he needs to be less aggressive!


----------



## meggie

Great thread.Thanks for sharing. Your kitties are adorable!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Tiliqua,
I've been wanting to know for a long time...Did Sweet Charm ever find a Happy home, with good people??
And is Kumba still doing well in his new home?
Little Charm stole my heart...♡♡♡
Sharon


----------



## Tiliqua

10Cats - Kumba is still doing well, as are the others. A couple fosters I had earlier this year (didn't get pics of them) went to a new home together, so that was great. I still get updates from a couple people on the former fosters.

Charm is still in a foster home - because I'm out of town so much in the summer I asked for no fosters (it didn't last too long... but I at least don't want any behavior issues or difficult ones if I'm not home enough to supervise!), so Charm went to a different foster home. I just asked after her recently and it sounds like she still has some anxiety issues and so I'm not sure what is going on. Poor girl hasn't been adopted, but the rescue has had a huge decrease in adoptions because one of the pet stores we used went bankrupt so we have a lot less cats on display. That's why I was getting fosters over the summer with no issues, they were great cats - just adults and not getting adopted very quickly. 

I'm back to post-surgery cats or super timid ones now it seems. Sorry - wish I had a better update!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Tiliqua,
I just now saw this!! Grrrr...
Awwww, poor Charm...I was so hoping and praying that the Right people would adopt her, and I still am!
Charm just needs the right person/people, to help her bloom...
If I lived closer...sigh...Charm may well have had a home with me...

I'm glad Kumba is doing well, as are the others!
It's just soooo sad, that there are so many, that need homes...
You are wonderful for making a difference in so many little lives!!
Hugs and Prayers, 
Sharon


----------

